# Have been missing in action



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello new members and my other lovely friends from the past.
I have not been here on TB for a while, as you all know life can get pretty darn busy for one reason or another.
As some of you know I am down to two budgies now, having my darling Blue boy euthanised . Fifo is missing Blue as Budget is totally into me not another budgie ied lovie:
I thought about getting another to be friends for Fifo but so far w haven't found hte right one.
Life has been very busy, I am still working at schools with special needs students and loving it, I am also still waiting for two knee replacement operations . Ow to be young and totally healthy .
I am also now a plain old member here as I stepped down from my role of Moderator, so now I can only imagine the fun the girls will be having in the Staff area hee hee. Love to you all and see you all again soon.:wild:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Cathy,

It's always lovely to "see" you when you have time to drop by the forums.

Please be sure to keep me updated about your upcoming knee replacement surgeries. 
You are in my thoughts and prayers, my friend! :hug:*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

It's always nice to see an update from you Cathy. I've always enjoyed your posts . Good luck with the knee replacements. Wow two of them. I've seen people up and about afterwards surprisingly quickly, and I hope yours goes that smoothly too!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Cathy It is nice to see you on talk budgies. I've have always enjoyed your posts and i love birds. I am sending you healing prayer's for your knee replacement surgery. I hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi Cathy...:wave:

Prayer's for your knee surgeries...ray:....:hug:


----------

